# spalted birch bowl



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2013)

A friend gave me some white/silver birch way back in March 2012, and I just discovered the last piece. I made a natural bark edge bowl from it back then, and to be honest it needed it because the wood was kind of bland.

Sitting around in my woodpile seems to have been good for its character -- this is what it looks like now.

About 10" diameter, 3.5" high. Finished with a few wipes of Danish Oil then buffed with tripoli, white diamond and carnauba wax.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2013)

Nice bowl!!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Nice bowl!!


Thanks, Mike. When I saw the figure, it reminded me of a ceramic bowl my mother used for mixing the ingredients when she baked bread and cakes, and I aimed for that shape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 3, 2013)

Very Nice! I like that style, like you, it reminds me of the old style crock bowls


----------



## Ms. Rdnkmedic (Dec 3, 2013)

Cool beans! I love the color.


----------



## WoodLove (Dec 3, 2013)

Outstanding bowl. Love the spalting!!!


----------



## Johnturner (Dec 3, 2013)

Duncan
You've done it again -Very Nice.
John


----------



## Woodman (Dec 3, 2013)

It doesn't get much better. Three thumbs up.


----------



## BarbS (Dec 3, 2013)

Wonderful! Excellent wood and a perfect style for it.


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> Very Nice! I like that style, like you, it reminds me of the old style crock bowls





Ms. Rdnkmedic said:


> Cool beans! I love the color.





goslin99 said:


> Wow. Beautiful





WoodLove said:


> Outstanding bowl. Love the spalting!!!





Johnturner said:


> Duncan You've done it again -Very Nice. John





Woodman said:


> It doesn't get much better. Three thumbs up.





BarbS said:


> Wonderful! Excellent wood and a perfect style for it.



Thanks everyone


----------



## DKMD (Dec 3, 2013)

Nicely done, Duncan!


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 3, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Duncan!


Thanks


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 4, 2013)

I like it, I do not recall seeing any other spalted birch projects posted here. Kind of surprising since birch logs seem to spalt very fast.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 4, 2013)

Top shelf piece there Duncan! Nice form and finish on a great piece of timber,


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 4, 2013)

Hmmm..... My father in law cut down a birch tree about 3 years ago and the logs are just sitting in a pile..... Might have to see if any have spalted....


----------



## duncsuss (Dec 4, 2013)

sprucegum said:


> I like it, I do not recall seeing any other spalted birch projects posted here. Kind of surprising since birch logs seem to spalt very fast.





NYWoodturner said:


> Top shelf piece there Duncan! Nice form and finish on a great piece of timber,





Schroedc said:


> Hmmm..... My father in law cut down a birch tree about 3 years ago and the logs are just sitting in a pile..... Might have to see if any have spalted....



Thanks everyone 

I believe birch goes beyond "spalted" and becomes punky really fast. This was stored in my garage laying down (as opposed to outdoors on-end in contact with earth), hardly what I understand to be ideal conditions for spalting. That's why it was quite a surprise when I found out how it looks now.


----------



## sprucegum (Dec 4, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> I believe birch goes beyond "spalted" and becomes punky really fast. This was stored in my garage laying down (as opposed to outdoors on-end in contact with earth), hardly what I understand to be ideal conditions for spalting. That's why it was quite a surprise when I found out how it looks now.


I think you are right I have seen winter cut birch ruined for the commercial market by mid June. I expect 3 year old wood would be pretty soft.


----------

